
Android to iPhone, power user's perspective - ribice
https://www.ribice.ba/blog/android-to-iphone/
======
ribice
I've recently had the opportunity to switch to an iPhone as my daily driver
for 3 months, after using Android as a 'power user' for last 6-7 months. In
the blog post are my observations from this switch.

I'm open to all suggestions and I'd like to know whether I missed something or
not.

This topic is quite popular between Android and sometimes iPhone users, so I
decided to write it in details. At the end it's subjective view, so your
experience might be a bit different.

